# Light Tackle Spinning Rod for the Surf?



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking at getting a rod to pair with a Shimano CI4+ spinning reel. Want it for drum, trout and occasionally throwing lighter spoons for blues. I am thinking 7(ish) foot, one piece. There are a ton of choices out there- too many!

If money isn't the top concern what would you go with? Is there any one you all would suggest to build a custom rod?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been using Bass Pro rods in IM-7 and IM-8 for trout for 25 years or so. Some are one piece and some are two, I am not educated enough to tell the difference between a one and two piece and neither seem to be the stupid fish I catch. This is a good 2 piece for $50: TRS70MS-2 or this one for $80: BNB70MS-2 This is a good 1 piece but costs $80 and has an extra shipping charge: BNB70MS

You should also take a look at this 9' rod: CL90MLSM-2PC

This one is from Cabelas and is my favorite surf Mirrolure rod: TTSS864-2 and is 8'6"


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i like high modulus steelhead rods in 8'6" to 10', more distance, most can handle up to 1.5 - 2oz metal but are still light/sensitive enough to fish 3/8oz jigs....10 or 15lb braid & 4000 spinner and ready to go, can set up a nice combo for under $200 easy...


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

If you want a custom then go custom. Unless you want custom wrapping, different colors, or just something unique there isn't a reason unless you roll your own for this purpose

Regardless of money there are great rods out there for this purpose. I personally chose a 7' M Berkley Lightning Rod. I use it with Fireline and you can feel every little nibble, the difference of a sand bar with broken shells and just plain old sand. There are better choices.

There are a few I'd look into:

7' M Abu Garcia Veritas: You just cant beat this rod for the price. Check ebay. You can go up or down (Vendetta through Villain) but the Veritas is fantastic.
7' M St. Croix Legend Extreme: This is a great rod and blank to use if you go custom. Expensive. One of the most sensitive.
6'9" M Fenwick Elitetech Smallmouth: Don't laugh and don't let the name fool you. These are fantastic rods for $120. I own 2. Lifetime Warranty. Look at the HMG too. 
7' M Falcon Line: Cara to Bucoo. These are light and sensitive. The Cara will give Loomis and top St. Croix a run for their money.
There are a bunch of saltwater specific rods out there. Just look for "inshore". Mostly just relabeled with an guide change.

Or you can do what I did. Last gen Berkley Lighting rod, $15.00.

For me. This rod needed to be able to take a beating. Ride up and down the beach, hole to hole, looking for a school, throw it in the back of the truck. Worst case it goes BTB with me in my kayak. I wanted something I wouldn't cry over if it broke. Not because I wouldn't be able to afford a replacement but because I'm frugal.

If you are going to fish mono I'd go with a more sensitive rod. The Veritas would work well but you could go up from there. If you fish braid then just get something that feels good. Something you can see throwing a few hundred casts in a day.

For your reel choice, go with a lighter rod. The Fenwick is ultralight, so are the Falcons. Veritas is only slightly more weight than the latter.

Good luck in your choice. It is dizzying for sure. I just went through this process and own most of rods I mentioned so thought I could help.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Check out the Shimano Teramar if you are going factory.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Will this rod be used mostly for trout or are you looking for an all around lite tackle artificial surf rod...makes a difference IMO


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

greg12345 said:


> Will this rod be used mostly for trout or are you looking for an all around lite tackle artificial surf rod...makes a difference IMO


More of an all around type of rod, but i want it to be light and really sensitive.

Brewmeister- i did have one of those Berkley's and loved it- until I broke it!!!

Rocket- I have the Teramar with my CI4 now, and like it a lot- but I wanted to see if I could find a rod that was a little more sensitive.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Tica Dolphin 8' is nice


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

lot of $$ suggestions up in here, lol

go to Dick's, get a 7' Tec-Spec for $59. (not the "elite" one, the regular one.)


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Looking at getting a rod to pair with a Shimano CI4+ spinning reel


I've been using several of the Shimano Clarus CSS86M - 2, IM-7, since it came out, paired with Diawa BG15s ,now loaded with Berkley Fireline 14#/6 dia., previously used Stren Extra Strength 8# . It's 8'6",2 pc, medium power/fast tip, rated 1/4-1 oz. Throws MirrOlures, bucktails, and 3/4-1 oz Hopkins far enough. I didn't see it on their website but there's quite a few models close.


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Phaedrus, how do you like the Teramar?

I'm looking for a better drum rod for kayak fishing beyond the breakers. That has come up. Currently using an Ugly Stik Catfish MH casting. Looking for a little more backbone.

There are other Teramars that claim to be more sensitive than the standard, Southwest I believe.

If you are looking for something more sensitive and just a small jump in price from the Teramar, check out the Falcon Cara. I think you'll really like them. Cost is around 200. Also, if you don't use superline today, give that a try to increase sensitivity.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

rocket said:


> Check out the Shimano Teramar if you are going factory.


+1. I love my Teramar. Mine is the 8' medium heavy but it has been a great multispecies rod. If you are sticking with light jigs then one of the lighter models may be better but this one still cast light stuff fine (just a bit of a workout) but can also bomb a spoon way out for blues and spanish too. I have had mine for about 7 years I think and it has caught drum, flounder, specks, blues, spanish, stripers, salmon and loads of small food fish with bait. It is also my goto rod in the kayak since it is easy to cast and easy to work around the bow or stern without getting caught on stuff.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the Teramar a lot. I have caught slot to slightly bigger drum, black drum and flounder on it all on braid. 

I actually used it this morning to go bass fishing and it is pretty sensitive (don't have a bass rod and I needed a fishing fix). Just trying to see if there is something better!


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Mojo


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

MoJo Inshore....love um.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Phaedrus said:


> Want it for drum, trout and occasionally throwing lighter spoons for blues. I am thinking 7(ish) foot, one piece.
> 
> If money isn't the top concern what would you go with?


If money isn't an issue I'd get a custom rod built. Ryan at Hatteras Jacks built an 8' two piece trout rod for me last summer and it outshines all of my other gear. I can cast 1/16 oz to 1 3/8+ and have even hurled big double cow girls on it. For me, the setup he built mated to a Shimano Stradic was a bargain. It's the first setup I reach for on fresh or salt water. Mine is a two piece for traveling.



speckhunter80 said:


> I have been using Bass Pro rods in IM-7 and IM-8 for trout for 25 years or so.


The one piece 7' IM7 was the first new combo I had ever bought for myself. $80 on sale with a bait caster, I've caught a lot of fish including my first muskie on it. Not anywhere near as versatile or sensitive as my custom built rod, but a great rod if you are on a budget. It's the third rod I reach for and I'd be very confident in it pulling a pup out of the breaking surf with it.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a couple bps extreme rods for last five plus years ondrum and trout . But my go to all around rod is my Shimasno travala or terez(both lifetime warr ) 7 to 7 1/2 ft jigging rod . I live close to the hot ditch so that's what I'm mainly fishing for.Sensitive enough for a trout but can still bring in a 40 lb plus fish . Tica are nice to for a low budget. These rods are paired with 2500 and 4000 series stradic. Light enough to throw lures all day.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> MoJo Inshore....love um.


+1


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

For those that like the Mojo, do you find the rod really tip heavy?

I've used the Mojo and it feels very tip heavy to me.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

brewmiesterbuck said:


> For those that like the Mojo, do you find the rod really tip heavy?
> 
> I've used the Mojo and it feels very tip heavy to me.


I don't. I have 4 from 7' to 7'6" and they all balance well with the 2500/3000 size spinning reels I have.


----------

